# Mobile Phone, Loudspeker/flashing Lights



## elvis35to05 (Jun 14, 2008)

my auntie is 70,
she lives alone, no home phone, just a mobile phone, i am constantly having to call round as she cant hear phone ringing,
does anyone know of a loudspeaker/ or flashing light attachment please.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Does she use T-coil equipped hearing aids? If so THIS might help. If not, depending on what model it is, something like THIS should be adequate. If you are more technically minded (like me) make one like THIS


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just do a little googling for external ringer for phone.


----------

